# Dual boiler setup



## aaroncosbey (Sep 14, 2016)

This is my new setup. DB Verona, 18g VST basket, pergtamp, Porlex hand grinder and a 1kg scale.

The pic at the bottom is what I used to use before the verona.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll ask first.. what the hell is that thing behind the scales dwarfing the Verona?!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sous-vide ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grinder on the way ?


----------



## aaroncosbey (Sep 14, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> I'll ask first.. what the hell is that thing behind the scales dwarfing the Verona?!


Ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## aaroncosbey (Sep 14, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Grinder on the way ?


Waiting on AaronF's superjolly being retired....

Saying that - theres something satisfying about hand grinding coffee beans every morning. Its like a bit of a ritual.

The retention of an electric grinder is worrying too. The porlex is much easier to clean after every grind.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

aaroncosbey said:


> Ultrasonic cleaner


on my list of expected explanations that was not up near the top.

nice setup though


----------

